# First baby step test of my controller design



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> a small core circuit prototype powered by rectified 230V AC switching on and off a 500w halogen light
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xVcmLu4hVs
> 
> it's a first power up without the microcontroller. the resistor I put down sets the driver signal low and it switches the light off. I take it to mean that it does as intended. I'll try to code the microcontroller tomorrow so it can do the switching.
> ...


WOOOHOOO!!
Nice work work Dan. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks waki 

the arduino I bought to program the atmega chip let me down so now I have to wait for a different programmer to arrive. slight delay


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> thanks waki
> 
> the arduino I bought to program the atmega chip let me down so now I have to wait for a different programmer to arrive. slight delay


Ugh, lame! As if building something like this for the first time isn't hard enough, someone else's stuff has to hold up the works too. Oh well, that's the way it goes I guess. 

I am really excited to see that your design is starting to make it into the testing stages. I've been watching this for so long. Seeing your design actually do something is HUGE! Good work!


----------

